# Basic radiology question about 74230



## raechelz (Mar 10, 2011)

So code 74230 - Swallowing function, with cineradiography/videoradiography 

Is usually done with the speech pathologist and the radiologist does the read and report.  

How are most coding this for a radiologist?  Key thing radiologist usually is not in the room.

Thank you,

Raechel


----------



## RADCODER (Mar 11, 2011)

74230-26 (Modifier 26 for professional component)

Perhaps this is the answer to your question.


----------



## valerie75501 (Jan 11, 2012)

I do billing for a physicians group, the speech and language pathologist is doing the study, and my docs are reading it would it still be 74230 -26?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 11, 2012)

If your doc is doing an interp of the images, then yes, 74230-26.  The speech pathologist will be billing 92611.


----------

